# Hashi & hoarseness



## sangenuer (Jun 30, 2010)

I think I'm new here. I might have been on these boards a few years ago but I can't remember for sure!

I was dx with Hashi's in 1988, I think. I've been taking synthroid/levoxyl pretty much ever since. My current dose is .125, and I feel pretty good. I have up and down days, but overall I'm functioning pretty well. Last time my levels were checked (last fall) everything was good. I can't remember the numbers.

I have lots of nodules, as you'd expect from someone who's had Hashi's this long. I had a couple of them biopsied 2 or 3 years ago when I started seeing a new endo, and everything was benign. I get u/s annually to make sure nothing has changed. I'm due back for the next one in October.

So there's the background. Now for why I'm here: vocal problems. I am a singer (recreationally, at church) and I homeschool my kids, which means I talk A LOT. A few years ago I noticed that I didn't have much stamina anymore when I sang. I kind of chalked it up to getting older and being vocally out-of-shape. I worked on my technique, went to the ENT, got laryngoscopes done, was told I have GERD and put on protonix and didn't get any worse for a while. But then last year it started getting much worse. I went back to the ENT. No nodules or obvious problems so they sent me to a speech therapist. He gave me exercises to help with my technique and relax my neck/jaw/larynx. It didn't help at all.

I get hoarse after singing for a very short time or after reading to my kids for even 10 or 15 minutes. I feel like there's something constricting my throat, getting tighter the more I sing/read/speak. Eventually I feel like there's a lump in my throat, almost like when I'm trying not to cry. It can take hours or even a couple of days for this feeling to subside.

So I keep wondering if this can be related to Hashi's, or if it really is just bad vocal technique on my part. Has anybody else experienced anything like this? I've never mentioned it to my endo since I was seeing the ENT for it.

Thanks for any insights you might have!

Lisa


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never noticed it to be a Hashi-related problem myself, but perhaps others may have had different experiences.

A vocal cord problem could be caused by any one of a gazillion disorders: smoking, GERD, allergies, and so forth. You don't have autoimmune arthritis, do you? If so, look up cricoarytenoid arthritis.

Otherwise, check out this link:
http://www.medicinenet.com/hoarseness/article.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sangenuer said:


> I think I'm new here. I might have been on these boards a few years ago but I can't remember for sure!
> 
> I was dx with Hashi's in 1988, I think. I've been taking synthroid/levoxyl pretty much ever since. My current dose is .125, and I feel pretty good. I have up and down days, but overall I'm functioning pretty well. Last time my levels were checked (last fall) everything was good. I can't remember the numbers.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Lisa and welcome. I would see an ENT because it is possible that your thyroid is constricting the larynx. I am not saying it is, I just think it should be ruled out.

This can be a bummer when you like to sing so much! So, I sympathize.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

You should also maybe get your levels checked again. What seems to happen with Hashi's is after years and years of antibody attacks the thyroid becomes filled up with scar tissue and cannot produce enough regular hormone on its own. As a result, the thyroid tends to swell up in an effort to fight the attacks and produce more hormone. Its possible your thyroid is finally dying off and as a result, has swelled up a bit, creating the hoarseness and full feeling. I get that all the time too. I am on the phone a lot for work and by 2 or 3 pm, I sound like a frog.

You should maybe get another sono or set of labs to make sure nothing has changed.


----------



## jpoteracki (Mar 23, 2010)

sangenuer said:


> I think I'm new here. I might have been on these boards a few years ago but I can't remember for sure!
> 
> I was dx with Hashi's in 1988, I think. I've been taking synthroid/levoxyl pretty much ever since. My current dose is .125, and I feel pretty good. I have up and down days, but overall I'm functioning pretty well. Last time my levels were checked (last fall) everything was good. I can't remember the numbers.
> 
> ...


With me my voice has been a huge issue with my enlarged hashi thyroid. Talking is a big part of my job and there will be times where in mid sentence my voice just gives out. I try to cough because it feels like there is something in my throat but I can never clear it. So I sound like I am sick and horse for a good part of the day.  It wasn't always like this but probably started over the last 8 months as it continues to grow. One of the many reasons I am having it removed. Def. check with your doctor to see what they say. It could be big enough where it is putting a strain on your vocal chords.


----------

